# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How long is a typical cycle of Anavar ?

## Rage123

On an Anavar only cycle 

How long is a typical cycle of Anavar ?

Should you Increase the dosage slowly through the fist 2 weeks or decrease the dosage you take towards the end of your cycle ? Or is it better to remain at a consistent dosage all the way through your cycle ?

What is the best PCT to use afterwords ?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Rage123

Also will you expierence a lower sex drive on it ?

----------


## morty

Anavar only cycle (not recommended) I would start it at 75mg for the first week then see how you do on 100mg and run it for a total of 8 weeks. No tapering at the end it is a pretty mild compound. If you run it with test you can shorten it to 6 weeks.
Not sure why everybody wants to run it alone but I have heard some stories that would change your mind. All is you need is 250mg of test and you would get next to no side effects from the test if you do it right.

----------


## Rage123

thanks

----------


## Rage123

anyone else can help

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Anavar only cycle (not recommended) I would start it at 75mg for the first week then see how you do on 100mg and run it for a total of 8 weeks. No tapering at the end it is a pretty mild compound. If you run it with test you can shorten it to 6 weeks.
> Not sure why everybody wants to run it alone but I have heard some stories that would change your mind. All is you need is 250mg of test and you would get next to no side effects from the test if you do it right.


Please do not offer advice to users when they have not offered all their stats.

OP, please provide us with your stats before we can offer any advice to you.

Age
Height
Weight
BF
Training Exp
Cycle Exp
and Diet

Thanks

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Anavar only cycle (not recommended) I would start it at 75mg for the first week then see how you do on 100mg and run it for a total of 8 weeks. No tapering at the end it is a pretty mild compound. If you run it with test you can shorten it to 6 weeks.
> Not sure why everybody wants to run it alone but I have heard some stories that would change your mind. All is you need is 250mg of test and you would get next to no side effects from the test if you do it right.


anavar is one of the few orals that are acceptable to run solo fyi, the other being t-bol...and you can run it as long or as short as you would like theres no set rule for cycle length its all personal prefrence...

----------


## morty

You can run any oral solo but is it worth it? It was my opinion and that is all. I almost went var only for my first cycle but after much research I decided to add test

----------


## ghettoboyd

> You can run any oral solo but is it worth it? It was my opinion and that is all.


umm yea if you are clueless and yes i understand that its your opinion and i respect that. and although i too would recomend running test with all orals, my saying that anavar and t-bol are acceptable to run solo isnt just my opinion it is the opinion of many vets, mods and anyone with real world experiance and or knowledge with said aas...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> umm yea if you are clueless and yes i understand that its your opinion and i respect that. and although i too would recomend running test with all orals, my saying that anavar and t-bol are acceptable to run solo isnt just my opinion it is the opinion of many vets, mods and anyone with real world experiance and or knowledge with said aas...


I'll agree.... I've ran Anavar only myself

----------


## morty

I wasn't talking the OP out of oral only, just look at my post and you will see. Yes I mentioned it's not recommended like you would agree. And I gave him the doses he should run, so why bust my balls? We all know that these orals will still shut you down at the doses you need to get gains from them. Nobody ever mentions this to these guy's that they should get some viagra also

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I wasn't talking the OP out of oral only, just look at my post and you will see. Yes I mentioned it's not recommended like you would agree. And I gave him the doses he should run, so why bust my balls? We all know that these orals will still shut you down at the doses you need to get gains from them. Nobody ever mentions this to these guy's that they should get some viagra also


first off bro dont be so sensitive im not busting your balls just trying to inform you that was all...and although i agree that running test with all orals is a good idea i was not saying that an anavar only cycle is not reccomended but just the opposite depending on the person, their stats and goals for there proposed cycle that was all i was saying...anyway dont take this as a personal attack i just though you would like to be educated of the fact in case you diddnt know...

----------


## Rage123

these are general questions no need for stats

----------


## Bertuzzi

> these are general questions no need for stats


You're right about one thing, they were general questions and guess what.... They've been asked and answered over 1000 times. Now, that being said.... if you're too lazy to look around and do some searching to find the answers to these "oh so general questions" then you're gonna have to put up your stats to get the answers. If you are too lazy to put up your stats, then you'll have to spend some time searching.... ok Smart Ass

----------


## morty

> first off bro dont be so sensitive im not busting your balls just trying to inform you that was all...and although i agree that running test with all orals is a good idea i was not saying that an anavar only cycle is not reccomended but just the opposite depending on the person, their stats and goals for there proposed cycle that was all i was saying...anyway dont take this as a personal attack i just though you would like to be educated of the fact in case you diddnt know...


I'm on PCT right now so you know how sensitive I can get bro. NP we are all hear to learn and I respect you bud

Peace

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I'm on PCT right now so you know how sensitive I can get bro. NP we are all hear to learn and I respect you bud
> 
> Peace


lol no worries bro all is good, i hear you about the pct as clomid makes me cry like a little bitch lol...

----------


## Times Roman

I admit, search function seems scr3wed up.

I ran var only. Libido takes a hit. Add some primo while on to recover libido

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

40-80mg for 5-8 weeks.

Was that really so hard? Way too many complicated replies lately that really don't need to be

----------


## Bertuzzi

> 40-80mg for 5-8 weeks.
> 
> Was that really so hard? Way too many complicated replies lately that really don't need to be


The OP is 19 years old.... Thats why some of us were being difficult.  :Smilie:

----------


## slimshady01

I'm running 50mg var with 300mg of test for my first cycle. Hope it's good!

----------


## RugbyPlayer12

Age:18
Height:5'8
Weight:165
BF 13-17%
Training Exp 3 years
Cycle Exp: none
and Diet: clean/lean

my question is i wanna start anavar and test. orals. what should i do and for how long??

----------


## AZGOLDSMEMBER86

Id wait at least 5years before messing with gear man.. Imho diet and hard training and cardio is best ... 
Let your bodys natural growth potential max first ...before you hinder yourself by using AAS prematurely

----------

